# Glock sight install



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

Can y'all recommend a GLOCK sight installer in Houston
Reliant/NRG area


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Vanden Berg Customs or Roberts Precision Rifles cans do it very easily, or you can try Athena Gun Club or Boyert Shooting Centers.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Got a vise? Easy to do yourself. Glocks are simple. I would do it for you if you were closer.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Glock Sights*

I think you can just about push the rear one out with your fingers. Someone manufactures aluminum punches with a nylon tip for drifting sights out but if you are careful a brass drift punch works fine. The front can be removed with a 3/16 nut driver. The only modification you need to do to the nut driver is put a filler in the socket so you can reinstall the tiny screw. The socket is too deep and it's hard to get you fingers in there to get it started. I just took a piece of dowel rod and shoved it in the socket. I bought an aftermarket sight for mine that was a breeze to install. The rear just slides in and is held with setscrews. You can shim it for elevation and move it left or right then lock it down.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Wado said:


> I think you can just about push the rear one out with your fingers. Someone manufactures aluminum punches with a nylon tip for drifting sights out but if you are careful a brass drift punch works fine. The front can be removed with a 3/16 nut driver. The only modification you need to do to the nut driver is put a filler in the socket so you can reinstall the tiny screw. The socket is too deep and it's hard to get you fingers in there to get it started. I just took a piece of dowel rod and shoved it in the socket. I bought an aftermarket sight for mine that was a breeze to install. The rear just slides in and is held with setscrews. You can shim it for elevation and move it left or right then lock it down.


He nailed it.No way should you pay someone to put a sight on.Use the money for more shells.


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

I have no problem doing the work myself, my only issue is getting it lined up from the get go.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

DANCO said:


> I have no problem doing the work myself, my only issue is getting it lined up from the get go.


Make a small mark using pencil, or a piece of tape with a mark on it so you can reference it to the old sight's position. Whoever installs the sight for you will likely do the same. It may need a slight adjustment after shooting anyhow.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

These folks can do it for you.

.


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

That would almost work except i'm a lefty.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

If you're not in a rush, take gun and sights to the next gun show and have the Glock Smith do it for you. It'll take about 5 minutes and will be done right and perfectly centered.


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

glenbo said:


> If you're not in a rush, take gun and sights to the next gun show and have the Glock Smith do it for you. It'll take about 5 minutes and will be done right and perfectly centered.


I was going to get the Glock guy at the gun show do it but, seems the price fluctuates with his mood


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

$20 bucks or if you buy sights from me, I usually install for free.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

They make an inexpensive "sight pusher" tool just for this purpose. Brownell's has it. It is the only sure way to make sure you don't damage the sight or the slide.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Also, measure the width of the dovetail on each side of the slide. Some makes have a tapered slot and the sight is only designed to come out on one side of the slide.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Also, measure the width of the dovetail on each side of the slide. Some makes have a tapered slot and the sight is only designed to come out on one side of the slide.


Always out to the right side looking at the rear of gun. AFAIK its industry standard.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Send the slide to Glock and they will instal factory night sights .....

I have seen no one beat the factory price.....

I even sent the slide to them after a tactical training class- close to 10k rounds and I didn't clean it.....

Came back like new


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Send the slide to Glock and they will instal factory night sights .....
> 
> I have seen no one beat the factory price.....
> 
> ...


But, are they TALL suppressor style sights?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have no idea what tall suppressor sights are

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=550937&highlight=Glock+night&page=2


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

I was in contact with a business to buy and install the sights but, they stopped responding so, I made my own sight pusher.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> I have no idea what tall suppressor sights are
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=550937&highlight=Glock+night&page=2


A supressor typically sticks up high enough to block the view through conventional sights. The Tall suppressor sights have a taller base so you can see over the top of the suppressor OK.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Can anyone recommend someone in the SE Houston area? Im planning to install sights on 2 glocks I have.


----------

